# What to check for in an older Charisma 880



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

First one we looked only had two seatbelts.

So going to look at another one with four "proper" belts.

We thought our hobby was well built, but these things seem to be very highly specced for their age, and built to last.

Alde heating, elevating floor, tons of storage space, and a humongous garage.

Were going from an 07 Hobby 750 to an 05 Charisma, so it does feel strange buying an older van for more money!

Any tips, known faults to look for?

Cheers All


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cannot edit post, so have had to add this question.

Whats the payload with this van?

It's got four belted seats and a drop down bed.

Thanks


----------

